# DIY D-handle base?



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I have been considering making my router a little more user friendly when it's out of the table, and have always envied the D-handle bases that some have available on their routers. Buying a new router really isn't in the budget, but possibly making one is.

I'm looking more for ease of use than convenience with a pressure switch, so that's not an issue. Would some plexi at the big box store work for this?


Now to decide as well if I want to pick up a second version of my router, as it's gone to near clearance pricing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

"work for this?" = yes, I'm a cheap old SOB.. but I would suggest you pass on the big box store for your plastic stop buy a glass store they have many cut offs for a song..,yon want to use 1/4" min.or 3/8" " plexi" thick stock..that you can get for about 2 bucks the norm if you are lucky you will find some 3/4" or 1" thick stock for the D-handle, to give it that neat look..and to put the switch in.


=========



Cocheseuga said:


> I have been considering making my router a little more user friendly when it's out of the table, and have always envied the D-handle bases that some have available on their routers. Buying a new router really isn't in the budget, but possibly making one is.
> 
> I'm looking more for ease of use than convenience with a pressure switch, so that's not an issue. Would some plexi at the big box store work for this?
> 
> ...


----------



## TA455HO (Mar 30, 2011)

Another option might be to buy select pieces from a D-handle setup from a particular vendor and fashion a mount to your existing base. I assume you have a non D-handle base now that you use in the table. Porter cable has all their parts available online.

Detail

Item #57 is the handle portion.

Just a thought.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Not a bad idea. I just wish the base for the 28084 fit the 17543, it would be an easy fix.


----------



## TA455HO (Mar 30, 2011)

I see. Craftsman. I went with Porter Cable. Luckily their D-handle base fit my motor because like your Craftsman the 690LR routers don't come with D-handle bases. I got the D-handles for the 691 and other than shortening the cord on the routers to not have excess to plug into the D-handle it was plug-n-play.

I love the D-handles for dovetail jig work. The trigger switch alone is worth it, plus the extra stability is a bonus.

I don't like the wingnut tightening mechanism quite as much on the D-handle as the regular 690 style base with its cam lock, but I'll take the trade off.

690LR
Delta Machinery|Porter Cable Product Details for 1-3/4 HP (Maximum Motor HP) Router - Model # 690LR

691
Delta Machinery|Porter Cable Product Details for 1-3/4 HP (Maximum Motor HP) D-Handle Router - Model # 691


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

OR You can buy just one more router like the one below and get all you need for about 160.oo bucks ..can't have to many routers and this one is a good one. if your money is tight you can buy it on payments at about 20.oo per.or less, that will make it easy.

Just a note ,I was just one of the members of the forum that got in on sale for 89.oo dollars back in 08..  so to say it pays to read the forum every day..

=========


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, I took a look at it on the way home. I can swing it, but I wouldn't be able to buy any supplies for about a month with the way I budget myself. 

It's very, very tempting. Even more so if they would le me do an exchange under warranty for my old one. But two would be nice as well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That would be Great but think FREE wood, the last time I was at the Sears they had a ton of old and new Pat., I ask the guy in the back if it would be OK if I pull one or two and said Sure but don't take the New ones, I got one made out of red Oak and one that was Walnut... real nice stuff and it was free, I think the Walnut one had a BIg table saw on it ,no nails just some bolt holes... 


=======



Cocheseuga said:


> Yeah, I took a look at it on the way home. I can swing it, but I wouldn't be able to buy any supplies for about a month with the way I budget myself.
> 
> It's very, very tempting. Even more so if they would le me do an exchange under warranty for my old one. But two would be nice as well.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Took the plunge (heh) and bought it. There were two there, one with a red soft satchel and one with a black molded plastic case. With my space concerns, I should have gotten the satchel but I went with the case instead. Feels so much nicer than my 17543, especially the baseplates and dust collection.

Haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I think my 17543 may stay in the table and the 28084 will become my handheld, and I may mount the regular fixed base in my table saw (21829 Craftsman). Haven't decided yet. I may do it differently.

This makes my third router, which is amazing considering I never saw myself needing more than the one when I bought it about a year ago. The Ryobi One+ laminate trimmer will just do the little stuff now.


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, 

I am facing a problem, about buying my router. Since I am intending to do wooden signs on a part time basis. I changed my idea about buying the Bosch GMF 1400, + - 500 euros (too expensive for buying 3 routers). I am intending to purchase 3 routers for + - 120 euro each. Having 3 routers, means that I will not have to change bits and height adjustment all the time. Unfortunately here in Belgium, we do not have fixed base routers, I think that it's not allowed for sales here. 
I am intending to buy the Bosch POF 1400 ACE or Bosch POF 1200 AE and modify it, into a fixe base router, removing the springs, cut the two tube for the height and place a clear plastic base with a custom made handles in wood, I need the handles to be nearer to the base plate, like the Porter Cable in the USA; I need guys your expertise about it.



POF 1200 AE - Défonceuse - Outils électroportatifs Bosch pour bricoleurs


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,
Does someone can give me the height of the handles ( bottom part to the base of the Router). I will be fixing handles on this palm router.


----------

